

C vs. Assembly (The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing) - Alupis
http://www.dspguide.com/ch28/5.htm

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=The+Scientist+and+Engineer%27s+Gui...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=The+Scientist+and+Engineer%27s+Guide+to+Digital+Signal+Processing#!/story/forever/0/The%20Scientist%20and%20Engineer's%20Guide%20to%20Digital%20Signal%20Processing)

